
Show HN: FIND – an indoor positioning system for smartphones and laptops - qrv3w
https://github.com/schollz/find
======
pmontra
Unfortunately the close link on the popup doesn't work and I can't click any
link or button, with the exception of the main menu at the top of the page.
The menu also hides the top of the popup unless I scroll to the very top of
the page. Opera Android.

I'll check the GitHub repository.

~~~
qrv3w
Thanks for letting me know. I removed the popup. I'll check out what happens
with Opera.

Yeah, in the meantime you can find most info on the Github Readme and more
detailed info at
[http://internalpositioning.com/guide/](http://internalpositioning.com/guide/).

~~~
pmontra
I confirm that it works now. Thank you.

